# Heat Press on Under Armour Question



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hey,

Folks...have some good news here...I received my first piece of business today...Scared to death..I still have to buy a printer. Any way it is a local sports team that wants me to heat press on Under Armour...Loose and tight stretch shirts as well as baggy mesh nylon shorts...

So, can any of you help me a give me a 101 lesson how to do this and what transfer paper you recommend...All black garments!!!  

Thanks all,

Rags


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

I have not done this myself yet, so I can't help much with the transfer part, but I would think you would need to use vinyl on this. Do you have a cutter? I use the thermofilm or gorilla grip from Stahls and it works great. I have not used it on under armour yet though. What material is it? 

Did they give you the under armour or did you buy it yourself and if you did, can I ask where? I deal with sports teams also and that is the big thing this year. Thye are all wanting under armour.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

They have the inventory of UA. It is a poly/spandex mix


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Do you mean the team supplied the shirts? Do you know any place we can purchase UA at wholesale prices? 

I would think with that mix you would have to use gorilla grip from Stahl's. i just did some volleyball jerseys and they came out great with that.


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

The Captain of this men's team is an old college buddy...he is also a sales rep..


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Any chance of finding out if someone can open an account with them?


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

If you need custom transfers Ace Transfer Company makes Elastoflex transfers . They are great for under armour and any other stretchy material.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

What color Under Armour is it? I wonder if dye sublimation might be an option?


----------



## rags16 (Jun 12, 2007)

Maroon and black and white


----------



## Susie (Oct 19, 2007)

On the Under Armor site, it says the fabric melts beyond 350 degrees. Is that true? Can we not heat press them for dye sub? Has anyone tried dye subbing Under Armour? How long, how hot approx?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

COEDS said:


> If you need custom transfers Ace Transfer Company makes Elastoflex transfers . They are great for under armour and any other stretchy material.


I just pressed one of the Ace Elastoflex transfers on a Holloway performance shirt that is similar to the UA shirts. It's been through the wash and dryer on high heat at least 10 times, no signs of any issues. It looks to be a very good option...


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used eco film and Hotmark 70 both on UA type shirts with no issue. .... JB


----------



## jumpman21 (May 17, 2008)

Hey guys....Search for UA in this forum and there's a post on a group of people coming together to try and get a wholesale account together Hope this helps!!! Also, in the future, be careful of taking orders of expensive materials. If anything goes wrong...you have to make sure and be able to cover all costs yourself. Just my thoughts


----------



## CGoran (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow...this appears to be an ooooold thread! 
A Basic Guide to Performance Apparel Decoration - SignWarehouse®, Inc. | SignWarehouse®, Inc.


----------

